# My first dripper?



## Nimatek (26/11/15)

So after having a fair bit of fun with the Crown tank I've decided to start looking into this whole dripping (while not driving) business.

What is a good starter point ? 

Mods, VTC mini and Rx200 (soon). 

I am not afraid of building, but would like something that is easy to build on but have lasting use as well.

Any inputs welcome


----------



## shaunnadan (26/11/15)

Velocity or velocity mini is a great dripper 

Fishbone and the deadmodz are cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex_123 (26/11/15)

In my opinion Sapor for flavour&decent clouds.
Mutation x v4 for ridiculous airflow and depending on build and afc, you can still get nice flavour as well.
Both RDAs can be bought as authentic at a low price and easy to build as they have 4 post holes.

Opinion based matter for sure, havent tried the velocity series rigorously enough to give feed back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/15)

Sapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (27/11/15)

So got a lead on a Mutation Mini at a good price. 

Anything I should be looking at before taking the plunge ?
Coil and wicking tips and tricks / topping up the wick and not getting leaks / how often to rewick / how to use properly on my mods.

Busy scouring the net but don't currently have youtube access which sucks :S


----------



## sneakydino (27/11/15)

I normally go for a 0.3 -0.4ohm build. Wicking has never been a science on the velocity for me, as long as the tails reached the bottom of the juice well she performed like a monster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (27/11/15)

I own the Mutation X v4, Velocity mini and Fishbone - all GREAT drippers!
Getting the Fishbone plus @ the vape meet tomorrow!!! 
SO DAMN EXCITED!
P.S. I've heard rumor that this is one of the first drippers to not leak at all when properly setup.

My comfortable range is 0.25 - 0.28 Ohms, pretty much always use the Scottish roll for drippers.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits-scottish-roll.t14872/ (Original video)
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-scottish-roll-wicking-technique.t15697/#post-279299 (Rip Trippers Video)

The Fishbone is still my absolute favorite, but I'm constantly experimenting with new builds for the Velocity and Mutation to try trump what I get out of my Fishbone. 
The Sapor is also definitely high up on the list of good drippers. (That shouldn't leak)

Other than that the best advice would be to take the plunge on something good and sturdy. (Screws can strip, or even cut the legs of your coils besides other issues) and also be prepared to get juice on yourself/hands, as it will happen. (I have a dishtowel I keep in my bag of tricks for this reason)
Oh...and you will need to get yourself some 24 gague wire if you plan on going between 0.2 and 0.4 Ohms.
Possibly also NiChrome or Stainless Steel for the TC builds.

The rest is just up to your imagination and experimenting 
Check out the coil porn if you want an idea of experimenting 

Lastly; Clean your wire before coiling to avoid unwanted earthy/metal taste, have fun and show us what you eventually get + your first build/s

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex_123 (27/11/15)

Mutation mini or actually anything mini and shorter gets too hot for me with my builds. So that is a point you might want to consider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW (27/11/15)

I love the Sapor and Twisted Messes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/11/15)

My vote goes to Velocity or Velocity Mini. Still my go to drippers. 

Super easy build deck
Excellent flavour
Excellent vapor production

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (27/11/15)

I got a Fishbone Plus, my first dripper, and I like, very much. No leaks, decent clouds and super awsome flavour. Only downside is you can't adjust the airflow, but the standard airflow is good. IMO worth the money. I only use it for my deserts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (29/11/15)

I'm very new to this, I got a Velocity clone 2 weeks ago, really easy to build on and quite a nice design but the clone quality was poor all round, especially the post screw threads and the screws themselves. I don't know if an authentic is available but if you getting that then it will be great.

This past week I got a Sapor Authentic which is around the price of the Velocity clone. Very simple to build on, excellent build quality, top airholes so no leaking whatsoever, and it looks great. I am really enjoying this, great all-rounder and it tolerates my poor building skills. Sits on the Evic vtc mini like it was designed for the mod. I haven't tried anything else that is available but from my experience as a first-timer I would highly recommend this.

I attached a pic so you can see how well it sits on the vtc mini. No idea why its sideways though. Good Luck!

EDIT: made the image smaller and got it right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (29/11/15)

M5000 said:


> I'm very new to this, I got a Velocity clone 2 weeks ago, really easy to build on and quite a nice design but the clone quality was poor all round, especially the post screw threads and the screws themselves. I don't know if an authentic is available but if you getting that then it will be great.
> 
> This past week I got a Sapor Authentic which is around the price of the Velocity clone. Very simple to build on, excellent build quality, top airholes so no leaking whatsoever, and it looks great. I am really enjoying this, great all-rounder and it tolerates my poor building skills. Sits on the Evic vtc mini like it was designed for the mod. I haven't tried anything else that is available but from my experience as a first-timer I would highly recommend this.
> 
> I attached a pic so you can see how well it sits on the vtc mini. No idea why its sideways though. Good Luck!


i love this dripper as well easy to use good build space and no leaks due to the air holes being on top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (29/11/15)

Yeah the more I look at the savor the more I want it. Especially being a noob I am afraid of the leaking possibility so this might just be the one. 

Gonna try trade my gobo mini otherwise I'll see how the xmas finances look. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

I would recommend either the Sapor or the velocity. Both are excellent with flavor and vapor production is good. Building is also easy and so far hadn't had it leak. (Just don't over drip)


----------



## kev mac (29/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> So after having a fair bit of fun with the Crown tank I've decided to start looking into this whole dripping (while not driving) business.
> 
> What is a good starter point ?
> 
> ...


I would suggest the Tug Boat v2,great flavor,clouds and EZ to build.The Phenotype is also an EZ build.Good clones can be found cheap.


----------



## kev mac (29/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Yeah the more I look at the savor the more I want it. Especially being a noob I am afraid of the leaking possibility so this might just be the one.
> 
> Gonna try trade my gobo mini otherwise I'll see how the xmas finances look.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


The Sapor is a great atty and the authentic can be had for about $20.00 BTW I'd stay away from any atty with "mini"in it's name for a first RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (1/12/15)

Right so I got my velocity today and after a lot to do I finally got it all set up. 
Can I say WOW, just plain WOW! The Crown tank is good, this is a whole new level of GOOD!

Thanks to @jprossouw for the trade!

Build:
26ga 316L SS
Dual coil, 6 wraps
0.2 ohm
Running at 60w
Using Atomix Fluffernut and @ComplexChaos Freaky Loops

The flavour is REALLY good, more direct and there from start of the vape all the way through.
Still need to get used to dripping instead of a tank, but this is a lot of fun at home

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (2/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> Right so I got my velocity today and after a lot to do I finally got it all set up.
> Can I say WOW, just plain WOW! The Crown tank is good, this is a whole new level of GOOD!
> 
> Thanks to @jprossouw for the trade!
> ...


nice coil job, especially for your first rda.Enjoy the world of dripping.I sure do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bartart (2/12/15)

The dropper you got looks good I couldn't afford the sapor unfortunately so I went with the phenotype-L. I'm new to drippers too this is my first one. It was half the price of the sapor although I did learn afterwards that the others mentioned in this thread are about the same R320 price range. However I choose this one because @Oliver Barry won the cloud competition on this dripper.  Maybe I can enter next time and win the awesome DNA200 like he did. Anyway the RBA does not leak so far and produces decent flavour and clouds see the pic below of the build.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nimatek (2/12/15)

I kinda like the looks of that one, must admit the 2 post design is SO nice to work with.

Getting some clapton wire tomorrow or friday so this weekend is proper testing time and a review on @BumbleBee juices. (This is so much better to test with and sorry i'm so late with it)

I think I'm going to try aim for 0.4ohm build and see how it goes as sub 0.2 gives me about 7 or 8 decent pulls before I need to top up again at 60w.

I am going to have a look at xmas sales and pick up a second dripper just to make it easier for different types of ejuice and not having to rewick too quickly. But all in all I absolutely prefer it over tanks for taste. Tanks win convenience still but I am getting over my fear of spilling and leaking so there goes my budget yet again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> I kinda like the looks of that one, must admit the 2 post design is SO nice to work with.
> 
> Getting some clapton wire tomorrow or friday so this weekend is proper testing time and a review on @BumbleBee juices. (This is so much better to test with and sorry i'm so late with it)
> 
> ...


I did a simple 0.3 dual coil setup on my Velocity with 24g Kanthal, I got 20 to 25 good puffs out of it before I need to top up, that Scottish Roll wicking method rocks! 

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

Bartart said:


> The dropper you got looks good I couldn't afford the sapor unfortunately so I went with the phenotype-L. I'm new to drippers too this is my first one. It was half the price of the sapor although I did learn afterwards that the others mentioned in this thread are about the same R320 price range. However I choose this one because @Oliver Barry won the cloud competition on this dripper.  Maybe I can enter next time and win the awesome DNA200 like he did. Anyway the RBA does not leak so far and produces decent flavour and clouds see the pic below of the build.
> 
> View attachment 40331
> View attachment 40332
> View attachment 40333


@Bartart ,the Phenotype is a great atty imo,really makes clouds.The Sapor is a bit better for flavor.I believe I saw it on Fasttech for under $20.00 so if you are good maybe Santa will put one in your stocking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (3/12/15)

Good stuff! @Bartart are you using that method where you keep the coils low so they touch the layer of cotton in the juice well?

@Wyvern first time I've ever heard of the Scottish Roll method, just watched a youtube vid and it looks awesome! I'm sure it works, but the mission will be to get it to work for me  We started around the same time, I remember your question about the D16 battery, and now you talking RDA's! Let us know what you've tried, good flavours etc. Throw us some tips we will vote for you to become the forum president! 

Btw off topic, f anyone has suggestions for Ni200 TC builds for higher ohms 0.15 please share them. Thanks!


----------



## Wyvern (3/12/15)

LOL @M5000 I think you mean Nimatek - I leave the technical stuff to him, he has to explain it to me in laymans terms then. But yes - I am on my Billow and Subtank - altho he makes the coils I fit them and wick them myself. I cant help with the Ni since that is a no no metal for me - I still get odd tastes from it.


----------



## wiesbang (3/12/15)

Sorry for hijack
Can one use a dripper on the istick 30w?


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Sorry for hijack
> Can one use a dripper on the istick 30w?



Sure you can, but just check what the minimum resistance is for the iStick30
I think its about 0.8 or so, i could be wrong though

I would say go for a single coil with thinner wire (28g) and it should perform beautifully. 

But there isnt enough power to drive a monster cloud blowing setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (3/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> Sorry for hijack
> Can one use a dripper on the istick 30w?


i have a dripper on a 20W mod. does well pretty well. running a 1.2 ohm serial coil @ 15w


----------



## wiesbang (3/12/15)

Thanks. I was thinking for tasting juices at a B&M because i am not sure what i like yet.


----------



## Bartart (3/12/15)

@M5000 ive tried both high up and low down on the coils to me it's not making much difference other than shorter wicks seems to waste less juice. Flavour and cloud wise depends a lot on the juice being used some juices are great flavour and clouds like G6 and caviar and berry blaze from vape king others not so much.


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

M5000 said:


> Good stuff! @Bartart are you using that method where you keep the coils low so they touch the layer of cotton in the juice well?
> 
> @Wyvern first time I've ever heard of the Scottish Roll method, just watched a youtube vid and it looks awesome! I'm sure it works, but the mission will be to get it to work for me  We started around the same time, I remember your question about the D16 battery, and now you talking RDA's! Let us know what you've tried, good flavours etc. Throw us some tips we will vote for you to become the forum president!
> 
> Btw off topic, f anyone has suggestions for Ni200 TC builds for higher ohms 0.15 please share them. Thanks!


The Scottish roll is the best wicking method going imo.Consider twisting Ni200 w/Kanthal to get the ohms higher,and better flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/12/15)

Just got my Clapton but not sure how to use it in steam engine. Kanthal at 26 and 32 gauge. 

Gonna try tomorrow night, looking to get around 0.45 ohm build from dual coils. Using parallel it should be around 6 wraps. 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (3/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> Just got my Clapton but not sure how to use it in steam engine. Kanthal at 26 and 32 gauge.
> 
> Gonna try tomorrow night, looking to get around 0.45 ohm build from dual coils. Using parallel it should be around 6 wraps.
> 
> ...


Just use it as normal 26ga wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/12/15)

So ignore the 32ga and build as if it is normal 26? I can do that. 

I am guessing contact coil is the way to go with this? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (3/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> So ignore the 32ga and build as if it is normal 26? I can do that.
> 
> I am guessing contact coil is the way to go with this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Yip ignore the 32ga. I use contact in RDAs and spaced in tanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/12/15)

Shot! exactly what i was looking for! My hero @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (4/12/15)

Thanks @kev mac for that idea! With that combination will I still be able to run TC with Ni200 selected on the mod?


----------



## Bartart (4/12/15)

So last night I built coils and wicked the atty again trying to get proper clouds and flavour like I see other people getting, no luck. So I went into vape King and chat a chat with the really helpful special folks there who gave me some help and built some coils and wicked the atty for me. WOW what a difference @Oliver Barry once again to the rescue, thanks for the help and advice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (5/12/15)

M5000 said:


> Thanks @kev mac for that idea! With that combination will I still be able to run TC with Ni200 selected on the mod?


Absolutely


----------



## M5000 (5/12/15)

Thanks @kev mac that will make my mission much easier, the Ni200 will probably need a few metres to get close to 1ohm!

@Wyvern i'm so sorry lol I have no idea what I was thinking. It was late, and meds, but still relevant since you have come far from considering a humble D16 to the Billow league! I was responding to the post by @BumbleBee, I confuse the name with a female because it keeps reminding me of a girl with that IRC nick, which was a lifetime ago but the strangest things stick! Btw is BumbleBee e-liquid your brand?

Sorry I went very off-topic, so the scottish roll method has been working out quite well. It can last long before drying out, but I find that on a few quick chain draws it's having difficulty wicking fast enough. From the video that shouldn't be an issue, so I need to play around a bit to find the problem.

Also did a build on the velocity, around 1ohm-1.2ohm single coil since I can't use one of the posts, and the vape at lower watts was excellent. Perfect for chilled, long and flavorful draws - you notice each flavor and feel it come together. Very simple yet very satisfying.


----------



## Wyvern (5/12/15)

LOL @M5000 thanks  I know and I am already looking at getting an Aromamizer. . . .This hobby pulls you in like gaming does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (26/12/15)

Ok so I kinda borrowed the velocity from my brother .... 

First build on it and in my noobish ways I have managed to get it perfect for me. 

316L SS 8 wraps on 3mm diameter coiler to get 0.3ohms. Running it on my evic mini in temp mode and I am happy. Oh and stuffed with cotton bacon v2.... 














Yes I know my cloud is small I still need practice.... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (28/12/15)

Looking great! How is SS to work with? Nickel is a nightmare I have given up on it..


----------



## Wyvern (28/12/15)

SS is a breeze to work with, I am still learning but it's an easy metal that just works well and best for me is how well it keeps it's shape and I only recoil every 2 weeks and rewick every 2 or 3 days in my aromamizer and the dripper as needed. 

Sent from my SM-T116 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (29/12/15)

Awesome, Thanks. Will definitely get some SS for TC builds.


----------



## Nimatek (29/12/15)

I did the same thing in my Sapor now, dual SS coils at 10 wraps. Running it in TC mode at max temp 315degrees. 

What is nice is the vape is about the same as before but stays constant. Quite nice actually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

